# To Spritz or not to Spritz?



## devildog (Jul 26, 2008)

What are the pros and cons to spritzing a Boston Butt? Do you get a better bark? Does it keep it from drying out? What's the good word.

David


----------



## carpetride (Jul 26, 2008)

I spritz with apple juice and sometimes Makers Mark but mostly with apple juice only.  IMO it does slightly help with moisture and leaves a sweeter bark.  I also use mustard on Butts for bark.


----------



## nick (Jul 26, 2008)

*DITTO to what Carpetride said!*


----------



## smoking gun (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm spritzing mine hourly, since it reached 100 degrees, with apple juice and Captain Morgan's spiced rum as Meowy suggested. 3 to 1 mix.


----------



## daddio (Jul 26, 2008)

same here on the apple juice i try to hit em every hour or so.


----------



## mr porky (Jul 26, 2008)

No cons I can think of
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Like everyone said, mix some applejuice and booze of choice be it,  whiskey or rum and hit it every 1/2 to 1 hour.


----------



## burtess (Jul 26, 2008)

I don't spritz...  Its on there for the duration untouched and un-looked-at (is that a word - I think not lol).  The only thing I open the lid for is to do a quick meat temp check, and I don't bother checking for the first 75% of estimated cook time.

I have spritz'd in the past and have not found that it made much of a difference, and I prefer a thick, chewy bark anyway.

Burt


----------



## richtee (Jul 26, 2008)

Hey Dave  welcome to SMF. Stop bu the Roll Call forum and give a little intro post- Your experience, smoker type...etc.

BTW  I don't "spritz"- I MOP. It's more manly  LOL!


----------



## meandmytwodogs (Jul 26, 2008)

I lke to use 50/50 apple juice and Jim Beam Bourbon.
That's how I roll.

Dave


----------



## richtee (Jul 26, 2008)

Heh  birds -o- a feather I guess we are!  LOL!  Cheers!  \_/


----------



## smoking gun (Jul 26, 2008)

Mopping is manly? You must be a navy guy. ;)


----------



## richtee (Jul 26, 2008)

Nope... but c'mon  "spritz" ?!?


----------



## smoking gun (Jul 26, 2008)

lol You're right about spritzing. Sounds like something a woman does when she's "not feeling fresh". Actually I've been "spraying" my butt with apple juice and rum. I guess thats a bit more manly. Right?


----------



## tn_bbq (Jul 27, 2008)

I don't spritz.  I prefer to leave my smoker door closed and retain the heat.


----------



## richtee (Jul 27, 2008)

Yup.. spraying good...  hehehe~!


----------



## teleburst (Jul 27, 2008)

What are we, skunks? Or cats?


----------



## richtee (Jul 27, 2008)

We are DEVO! Silly guy!  LOL...sigh  such an 80's guy I am


----------

